# In ein Textfeld im Browser schreiben?



## FredOpener (13. Apr 2012)

Hi 

Ich habe in diesem Forum schon oft Antworten auf meine Probleme bekommen. Diesmal stehe ich allerdings vor einem Problem bei dem ich nicht wirklich weis nach was ich Suchen soll.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mein Problem:
Ich möchte in ein Textfeld in einem Webbrowser mit meiner Java Application Text hineinschreiben. Mit Textfeld meine ich z.b.: eine YoutubeKommentarbox oder eine Textbox in einem Forum. Ich weis zwar wie ich Daten aus einer Website auslesen kann aber ich habe überhaupt keine Idee wie ich welche reinschreiben kann. Falls das überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich will jetzt auch nicht ein fertiges Programm sondern nur einen Ansatz wie ich an das Problem rangehen soll.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## Gast2 (13. Apr 2012)

Entweder kannst du direkt die form abschicken und die Werte passend füllen, oder dir mal folgendes anschauen:
Selenium - Web Browser Automation


----------



## FredOpener (13. Apr 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Also ich hab mir deinen Link mal angeschaut aber was ich da so lese ist das vor allem ein test tool für firefox. 

Gibts es keine möglichkeit z.b.: einen outputstream oder ähnliches an diese Objekt zu schicken.
z.b.: an die URL oder vl direkt an diese Textelement... Ich steh echt auf der Leitung


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Apr 2012)

Du suchst wahrscheinlich so etwas wie:
HttpComponents HttpClient Overview
Das war auch das was EikeB mit seinem ersten Satz meinte


----------



## irgendjemand (14. Apr 2012)

@TO
schlicht und einfach : NEIN
für sowas gibt es "AutoIt" ...


----------

